# Solved: What does filter multicast do on routers? Linksys WCG200



## squeezin

Hi, got a friends linksys WCG200 that has a "Filter Multicast" option in the security section.

After about 30 min a searching, my thoughts are inconclusive and what it really does...and if its even needed to be enabled? 

And if it creates more BS network traffic / of simply slower in general since its "filtering"?

Running just a basic home network...two hardwired and one wireless.

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill

Perhaps understanding what multicasting is would help you understand why you might want to filter it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multicast


----------



## squeezin

OK, so i get the general idea of it now...but i still cant make heads or tails on the "filtering" aspect of it, especially for security. 

And would disableing it help reduce lag, or have any real benefit at all for that matter....

Because when i read this per wikipedia, it sounds like if i disable it there might be a slight overall better performance since it's not "filtering". Unless what they really mean by "filtering" is "allow" or "enable" multicast. 

"_The word "multicast" is typically used to refer to IP Multicast, which is often employed for streaming media and Internet television applications. In IP Multicast the implementation of the multicast concept occurs on the IP routing level, where routers create optimal distribution paths for datagrams sent to a multicast destination address spanning tree in real-time."_


----------



## JohnWill

I doubt you'll notice the difference, but try disabling it to see? I doubt you have the need to be filtering multicasts anyway.


----------



## squeezin

I did disable it, and did notice a little less sputter on video websites. It was on by default, linksys wireless cable gateway WCG200 V1.

While im on that topic, no one should ever buy the version 2 of the linksys cable gateway WCG200, if you plan on using it for the wireless....it periodically works....tried 3 separate units. all junk and will make you bash your head against the desk. 

Back to the multicast. I dont think it was the placebo effect either. I honestly dont think so, as there was a slightly noticeable difference right from the get go after a reboot of the router, and computer. And i tested it like that for a couple days, then flipped it back to enable...and seen the slight difference again. It really only seemed better being off for video and streaming connections and the like.

That being said, thanks for the info JW. 
A true gentleman and scholar


----------



## JohnWill

No problem, glad it helped you out.


----------

